# introduction easier w/vanilla extract?



## lyvettely (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I read a while back about a clever trick to introducing present cats t new kitties with...i think....vanilla extract?
If it is another vanilla potion please tell me. I am getting a new toy breed pup soon and I would like to make the transition between my two male cats and this new little guy to be a great first start. 

I was thinking that the applictation should be done this way:

-get the "magic vanilla potion" on towel.
-rub on the new pup.
-then rub on my two cats.

Would this be the proper way of introducing these guys?
Please, if this is wrong in any way or if there is more that I should do let me know...I am open to any great advice! :wink: 

THANKS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's a good article about introducing dogs and cats:

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... ogsandcats


----------



## lyvettely (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks coaster for the great article...It was definitely helpful...

Does anyone know if I am correct about the vanilla extract?

I was planning on rubbing this on the cats and then the new pup...
However I was not going to do the initial meeting until later.
I thought that my two male cats will definitely sense another presence but with the same scent....I thought after a day or so then I can do a supervised inrtoduction behind a gate.
I have another access for the dog to go potty which is the opposite of where the cat litterbox is, so honoring that my cats will need thier space is crucial.
They will also be in different parts of the apartment for a while, especially when I am not present.
Any other thoughts on this would be great.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Personally I think it's better to get them used to each other's natural scent. I've tried the vanilla "trick" and it didn't work for me. Others claim it works. But it's still just a trick. Rubbing them with a towel and then letting them smell the scent on the towel; exchanging bedding, and with other ways detailed in various articles on the net to familiarize them with the other's scent before they actually meet, in my opinion, are better.


----------

